
Ask HN: How do you market your API? - pkallberg
I&#x27;m a solo founder and just soft launched an API which provides essential data that powers my main business, Reviewshake. The API is available on Mashape, which will hopefully draw some interest, but I was hoping to learn how people on HN typically market their APIs?<p>I&#x27;ve done my best to make the documentation as straight forward as possible, and have made some posts on Quora and other places where people who might find use of my API might hang around. Besides this, can you share any best practices? Thank you!
======
mtmail
[https://www.slideshare.net/BillConradDoerrfeld/api-
marketing...](https://www.slideshare.net/BillConradDoerrfeld/api-marketing-
first-comes-usability-then-discoverability/) Slide 24 to be precise.

~~~
pkallberg
Wow that's awesome, thank you!

